# E-Bay Nightmare



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Well, my Philippines purchase finally arrived,just before I was leaving home for work (afternoon shift).I opened the package,and was really pleased with my new Seiko,so I put it in the drawer and went to work.During my break,being bored, I left positive feedback for the people who had sent me my watch.All was well in my life !

That night,back home, I started to 'play' with my new watch.The Bezel felt a little slack,so I removed it to find no Gasket ! Then I realised the date was wrong,so I unscrewed the Crown to set the date-no movement.I decided to try and move the hands-no movement ! I found if I put a small amount of pressure on the winder,I could set both date and time.I then tried to turn the winder ant-clockwise (don't know if its OK to do that) and the winder unscrewed its self and came out.It seems to have screwed back in OK though.

I was not feeling so smug about my new watch by now!

I cant see the point in sending the watch back halfway around the world,(it was Â£55 with postage)so - what's your opinion on my next move ? I quite like the watch,but I wont be able to ever sell or trade it the way it is (not my way). Would it be the movement or the winder that is faulty ? And where will I be able to source just one Gasket from ?

All replies will be appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation, Mickyh.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mickyh7 said:


> Well, my Philippines purchase finally arrived,just before I was leaving home for work (afternoon shift).I opened the package,and was really pleased with my new Seiko,so I put it in the drawer and went to work.During my break,being bored, I left positive feedback for the people who had sent me my watch.All was well in my life !
> 
> That night,back home, I started to 'play' with my new watch.The Bezel felt a little slack,so I removed it to find no Gasket ! Then I realised the date was wrong,so I unscrewed the Crown to set the date-no movement.I decided to try and move the hands-no movement ! I found if I put a small amount of pressure on the winder,I could set both date and time.I then tried to turn the winder ant-clockwise (don't know if its OK to do that) and the winder unscrewed its self and came out.It seems to have screwed back in OK though.
> 
> ...


That's a shame as 7002's are nice underrated watches. I've heard many bad things about watches bought via eBay from the Philippines. Seiko's are, seemingly, as common as muck over there so they don't get looked after particularly well & also I don't think the warm/humid weather is good for watches either - especially if they aren't looked after well in the first place. Hence you get seized movements, water damaged dials etc etc.

The problems you're experiencing sound movement related to me & it may be that a service will cure most/all of the problems. The owner of this site (Roy at www.rltwatches.co.uk.) may be able to do the servicing, or get parts, for you - I'm not sure bt it's definitely worth a try. Otherwise Stephen Burrage at Ryte Time watch repairs (http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/) should be able to do it for you - both of these gents come highly recommended. This may not work out to be particularly cheap though as there's usually a base price for a service with any parts that need replacing being extra on top of that base price. The movement may just need stripping down & cleaning though which should be included in the base price. Does your watch work at all? If not then it might work out to be cheaper, & simpler, to source another movement from a watch that does work.

Is the missing gasket the one that seals the crystal in place or the one that sits inside the bezel to provide a bit of friction/resistance when turning it? Again Roy/Stephen Burrage may be able to help you source this or you could head on over to the Seiko & Citizen Form & place a WTB ad on there. The gaskets shouldn't cost much & the sellers on the forum are usually reliable .... unlike many of the ones on eBay!

Hope this helps & good luck :thumbup:


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for your reply,the watch works fine,and seems to keep good time,its the gasket that provides friction for the bezel that I need.I cant really see the point of spending any big money on the movement, just to make it 'Saleable' As its only worth say, Â£50 ish ? If I can get a Gasket, I'll just use the watch as a work and play thing. I was surprised though,I did some research before hand on a couple of places and they seemed Ok Feedback wise!

I'll have to put my bad deal down to experience! Hopefully my incoming 6309 will be fine (different dealer). Fingers crossed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do you mean the crown unscrewed from the stem? If so a tiny drop of loctite on the tread will secure it (go for a relitively low strength one you may need to get it off one day)

You can manufacture your own gasket out of a piece of acetate


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

pg tips said:


> do you mean the crown unscrewed from the stem? If so a tiny drop of loctite on the tread will secure it (go for a relitively low strength one you may need to get it off one day)
> 
> You can manufacture your own gasket out of a piece of acetate


No,the Crown together with the stem came out. Its a real fiddle to set the time and date.I thought the stem was held in by a lever device ? Do you have any more advice on the Acetate Gasket ?

Thanks Mick.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Mick

I'm afraid I haven't got anything useful to contribute but wanted to say thanks to you and pauluspaolo for a useful cautionary tale and market insight for a clueless noob like me


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

You are welcome - Buyer beware etc. !


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> Thanks for your reply,the watch works fine,and seems to keep good time,its the gasket that provides friction for the bezel that I need.I cant really see the point of spending any big money on the movement, just to make it 'Saleable' As its only worth say, Â£50 ish ? If I can get a Gasket, I'll just use the watch as a work and play thing. I was surprised though,I did some research before hand on a couple of places and they seemed Ok Feedback wise!
> 
> I'll have to put my bad deal down to experience! Hopefully my incoming 6309 will be fine (different dealer). Fingers crossed.


cousins do the bezel gasket priced about Â£2 the reference number is

OC3660

I have about 5 7002's and agree with the other poster that called them underated, they are indeed an excellent watch


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

wookie said:


> mickyh7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply,the watch works fine,and seems to keep good time,its the gasket that provides friction for the bezel that I need.I cant really see the point of spending any big money on the movement, just to make it 'Saleable' As its only worth say, Â£50 ish ? If I can get a Gasket, I'll just use the watch as a work and play thing. I was surprised though,I did some research before hand on a couple of places and they seemed Ok Feedback wise!
> ...


Brilliant ! Thanks for that.Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a real shame you got a dodgy watch Mick. If I were you I would send it back...if it doesn't state not in their returns policy then they are obliged to refund your return postage costs...

I have to say though, I have bought close to 10 watches from 3-4 different Phillipines sellers and haven't had any trouble...if you search eBay.ph for watches (especially Seiko) you'll see the same big names coming up again and again...they're the ones to use. I think the only trouble I've had is that one seller couldn't post the watch out, it was pick up only...seemingly he'd never even thought about posting it half way round the world before! - what a concept!

If you want to find the more rare Seikos but don't want to deal in the Phillipines then I suggest eBay Australia...in many ways it's the closest you can get to an eBay Japan but it's all in English


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> That's a real shame you got a dodgy watch Mick. If I were you I would send it back...if it doesn't state not in their returns policy then they are obliged to refund your return postage costs...
> 
> I have to say though, I have bought close to 10 watches from 3-4 different Phillipines sellers and haven't had any trouble...if you search eBay.ph for watches (especially Seiko) you'll see the same big names coming up again and again...they're the ones to use. I think the only trouble I've had is that one seller couldn't post the watch out, it was pick up only...seemingly he'd never even thought about posting it half way round the world before! - what a concept!
> 
> If you want to find the more rare Seikos but don't want to deal in the Phillipines then I suggest eBay Australia...in many ways it's the closest you can get to an eBay Japan but it's all in English


I appreciate what your saying,but if the guy has sent me the watch in this state to start with, I dont think he'll be the type of person to help me in any way. I also left feedback before I had a good 'play' with the watch.(My own stupid fault). He says returns in 2 days ? It takes 7-10 days to travel. I've e-mailed him,but as yet,no reply !


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Quick Update.

The Dealer has replied to my e-mail and offered a free repair or a full refund. Along with an apology.

I wasn't expecting either,so that's a good result for me! I'm shipping the watch back on Monday,and I'll ask for a refund.(I have no faith in that watch now).

Thanks to all who replied to this thread, and those who read it. I'll post on the outcome,but it'll probably be a week or two.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

I may be wrong but in order to change the date on 7002 don't you push the crown in rather than pulling it out?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A cautionary tale indeed but glad to hear that the seller is dealing well. Hope all goes well with the refund etc.

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dazaa said:


> I may be wrong but in order to change the date on 7002 don't you push the crown in rather than pulling it out?


no


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Result !

Payment Details

Amount: $115.00 USD

Transaction ID: **********************

Subject: You've received a payment

Note: Good day Michael,

Here is the full refund of your payment for item # 220504812837.

Please let me know if there's anything else we can do to make this a better transaction.

Thanks again and have a great day.

Best Regards,

Ron

Keychain_Treasure

I never thought I would see this money again.

So Gentlemen, Keychain Treasure from the Philippines are a good and honest company to deal with. Enough said.


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah overseas ebay sales are sometimes sketchy.

glad to see it all ended ok.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Yes, after two and a half months I really had wrote off the cash,then Bingo ! Fair play to the man,he came up with the money.Slightly restored my faith in human nature.


----------

